

Ask HN: What are good resources for modern web development? - christopheraden

The last time I took a plunge into web development, I was a teenager, it was the early 2000s, and it was still considered cool to design your website in Dreamweaver with Flash and Shockwave plugins. I have a feeling that this is no longer the case.
What are good resources for someone who hasn't written any HTML in 10 years to go to get caught up to speed with the current trends in front-end web development (HTML5, CSS, etc)? The less time it takes to build a decent, modern-looking website, the better. Are most modern sites built by template? I am totally clueless on the matter.
======
gamechangr
Treehouse is really, really good for beginners. I used it for a couple months
and thought it was invaluable.

~~~
christopheraden
From perusing the main page, this looks exactly like what I want. Thanks for
the awesome suggestion.

